# Spray foam in outlet boxes



## Dennis Alwon

I would make them come back and clean it out


----------



## wildleg

_something _about it ?

how about - _everything about it !_

_violation !_


----------



## Theriot

I was told that we should down rate our romex because the heat can't escape. So 12 is really a 14. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## wesleydnunder

Dennis Alwon said:


> I would make them come back and clean it out


+1

Mark


----------



## bobelectric

Theriot said:


> I was told that we should down rate our romex because the heat can't escape. So 12 is really a 14. Has anyone else heard this?


No.Not I.


----------



## kbsparky

Theriot said:


> I was told that we should down rate our romex because the heat can't escape. So 12 is really a 14. Has anyone else heard this?


"Romex®" is already downrated (90º wire required to be installed at no more than 60º) , so further derating is not necessary.


----------



## HARRY304E

daylen22 said:


> I'm working on a remodel house and the owner has hired an energy super saver company. Before I get there to replace receps and switches they have spray foamed all the outlet boxes full. Would that be in the n.e.c? Box fill? Is it dangerous? Something about it has me spooked.


The boxes should not be filled with foam and they should have to pay to clean them out.

Welcome to the forum....:thumbup:


----------



## JohnR

110.12B prohibits foreign objects from inside a j-b


----------



## guest

And that spray foam is probably flammable too...

I also say make that energy company come clean it out..and report them to whatever agencies will get them shut down for creating a major hazard. 

The proper thing to use is the foam gaskets that fit between the device and the cover plate.


----------



## kaboler

In Canada, it says:

Section 2 (general rules)
2-122, 2

Thermal insulation material shall not be sprayed or otherwise introduced into the interior of outlet boxes, junction boxes, or enclosures for other electrical equipment.


----------



## frenchelectrican

daylen22 said:


> I'm working on a remodel house and the owner has hired an energy super saver company. Before I get there to replace receps and switches they have spray foamed all the outlet boxes full. Would that be in the n.e.c? Box fill? Is it dangerous? Something about it has me spooked.


I have ran into couple of them do that even some homeowner done the same thing as well they will spray the foam inside the box by time something don't work they have to call me in and find the junction box is really stuffed with expaning foam that can be pain in arse to get it out.

With the junction box filled with expanding foam or other type of foam it will make it very differcult to do the troubleshooting.

As soon I did see couple of them stuffed and told the owner of that place whomever did spray it will cost the time and money ( the owner told me that was one company did that ) so told that company they have two choice either they come back and remove all the foam from all the junction boxes they spray in or I will backcharge them so they choose the latter so end up send them pretty good size bill to them.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## macmikeman

If the $5 an hour felon work force hired to apply the sprayfoam comes out to remove the foam from the boxes, most likely the wire in the boxes will be removed as well during the process. 

I often wonder where the other trades get the people they hire and send to jobs. Somehow the zoo figures into this.


----------

